# Gatlinburg, Tennessee trip



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm considering taking a long weekend to Gatlinburg, Tennessee for a little fly fishing for trout in the Pigeon River sometime in the late spring / early summer if all goes well. Has anyone ever done this? I hear the trout fishing there is incredible in the Great Smoky Mtn. National park, as well as IN the city?


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

yes, they actually stock rainbows in the city section of the river, though i never saw anyone fish there. fished the little pigeon this spring myself, but that day it was low and VERY clear, so went 0 for 1 take (as in my stalking skills suck  ) bring your A game on low water days


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

flyman said:


> yes, they actually stock rainbows in the city section of the river, though i never saw anyone fish there. fished the little pigeon this spring myself, but that day it was low and VERY clear, so went 0 for 1 take (as in my stalking skills suck  ) bring your A game on low water days


Thanks for the report! Those rivers down there are very nice and clear. I saw some guys in front of the Mysterious Mansion on River Road spin-fishing for some trout a couple years ago. They pulled a few in, but I didn't have my fishing stuff with me. My wife said I was pouting the entire time.  I'll probably take my tiny 2wt, and if by then I have a 0wt or 1wt, take that as well. I know a guy that will rent a 2br condo about 1/2 mile off the strip for under $400 for a week, with plenty of parking, so if I can get a few of my buddies to go, it'll be a very cheap fishing trip for a week - even cheaper for a weekend.

If you walk along River Road (I think that's what it's called), you can see the trout holding and swimming. It's quite a sight.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Go to one of the tail waters in eastern tennessee. Best fishing I have ever had for trout. Ever. Its completely insane.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I lived in Knoxville in the late &#8216;80s; we always fished downstream from the Norris Lake dam in the Clinton area. That was before I picked-up a fly rod, I used ultra-light spinning gear w/small roostertails. Since I&#8217;ve picked-up the fly rod I&#8217;ve fished the area around Gatlinburg in the GSMNP but not much luck. My fly fishing skills weren&#8217;t much to speak of the last time I was there, so take that for what it&#8217;s worth. I&#8217;d like to head down that way sometime in 2012 myself. 

There&#8217;s a lot of information about the area at this website.

http://www.easttennesseefishing.com/index.php?

http://www.randrflyfishing.com/


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

this site looks good for information: http://www.flyfishingsmokymountains.com/

you can also fish on the reservation near Cherokee - they have stocked streams there, and you need a license from the reservation. In the National park, you need ether a Tennessee or north Carolina license - check out the prices, I know my son was telling me one was cheaper than the other. I was down there for a few days this fall (did not fish) and I hope to get back down there next year and bring the rods. Also, there is a fly shop in Townsen - Little River outfitters http://littleriveroutfitters.com/


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I LOVE GSMNP!

NC license is cheaper than TN

I&#8217;ve only recently started with the fly rod, but have fished most of the streams in the park with a spinning rod..

I usually stay in Townsend when not camping in the park (much quieter than Gatlinburg). There is a really cheap hotel close to the park&#8230;.GREAT breakfast too.

In the winter months I tend to do more &#8220;roadside&#8221; fishing, and in the summer I like to hit the backcountry. In the summer it is very crowded even in the backcountry, but this time of year you will have the park to yourself (well, almost).

I&#8217;ve done really well on the Little River downstream from Elkmont to Townsend in November/December (the road runs along this stretch). There are some BIG browns in there (4-6wt might be a better option for that stretch). I usually just pull-out fish a nice run, and then get in the car and hit the next good-looking spot&#8230;.EASY fishing! Above Elkmont is great fishing as well, but I usually fish that in the warmer months&#8230;it is a LONG hike in waders.

Another good roadside stream is the West Prong of the Little Pigeon. There are a couple of pull-outs between Sugarland and Chimney Tops Picnic area. The river is much smaller than the Little River, and if you are into UL fly fishing, this is the place I would suggest. One of my absolute favorite places to fish is the Little Pigeon above the picnic area. But, I think that those boulders would be a suicide run in the winter! I have scars from fishing them last summer, but we killed the little rainbows with neversinks and green weenies.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Sounds like a fun trip after I get more gear this x-mas I might have to head that way. Rooster its been a long time since I have seen your name pop up around ogf


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow, lots of info for me to look at. Thanks for the links everyone!


----------

